
Anti-Patterns for Technical Leaders - llambda
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/02/anti-patterns-for-technical-le.php
======
herge
I like the terms "Somali warlord style of management", which seems to line up
with all the stories I've heard from Sun.

Also, I need to start using "Non-technical middle management" more often from
now on.

------
endtime
Is "the critic" necessarily an anti-pattern? I felt a bit like this when I was
a CTO, but I didn't have a choice - my CEO wasn't technical enough to
understand how complex the things he wanted to do were.

~~~
kd1220
I don't think any of these are anti-patterns. They are behaviors that may be
completely reasonable to use in a given circumstance. The author is
misapplying software engineering terminology to software engineering
management.

~~~
jzb
Actually, I used the terminology that Hoffman and Cantrill used. The point is
not that the behaviors are unreasonable "in a given circumstance" but when
applied continually.

~~~
kd1220
Then you have to define "continually." It's probably better to say it's
unreasonable when it eventually fails, but you can only make that
determination after the fact. The truth is that any managerial behavior, when
applied continually, will become an anti-pattern. So choosing particular
behaviors, organizing and labeling them is just an autistic exercise.

------
dasil003
What is up management?

~~~
bhousel
They're talking about a manager who spends so much time dealing with the
people above them on the org chart (CEO, Board, etc) that they lose sight of
the realities of what's really going on in in the engineering "trenches".

------
tedsuo
Is a video of this talk going to be available?

